# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  πουλώντας ρεύμα

## zoran

Υποθετικά μιλώντας... εάν έχω στο χωριό ανεμογεννήτριες και μερικά φωτοβολταϊκά, μπορώ να πουλήσω ρεύμα στη ΔΕΗ (ή σε κάποιον άλλο πάροχο);

----------


## mikemtb

Ναι μπορείς... Με τις ανάλογες φορολογικές επιβαρύνσεις επί των εσόδων φυσικά!! 

via Tapatalk

----------


## Samios60

Νομιζω αδειες δεν εχουν βγει

----------


## aktis

Υπάρχει ενα όριο απο ΑΠΕ που ήθελε η ΔΕΗ να υπάρχει στο δίκτυο ( ανάλογα τις περιοχές )  και αρχικά πριμοδότησε ( τέλος ΑΠΕ κλπ ) την διείσδυση αυτής της ενέργεας στο δίκτυο .
 Επειδη όμως εχουμε ηδη ξεπεράσει τον στόχο του 20 %  αν θυμάμαι καλά που υπολογίζαν να φτάσουμε το 2020  , οι νέες επιδοτήσεις εχουν παγώσει και απλώς γίνεται net metering , 
σου το αφαιρούν δηλαδή από την κατανάλωση σου . ( όποιος πρόλαβε τότε  πηρε δάνειο και πουλάει και ακριβά ακόμα , αν και φτηνότερα απο παλιά  )
Αν ειχες μεγάλες ανεμογεννητριες σε πάρκο της ταξης των MW θα μπορούσες και να το πουλάς μόνος σου ( παραγωγός ) αλλά εκει μιλάμε για project εκκατομυρίων και φαντάζομαι αμα τα είχες δεν θα 
ρωτούσες σε forum αλλά τους λογιστές σου !

Εννοείται οτι γίνονται μετρήσεις για να δεις οτι όντως φυσάει στο χωριό σου !  
Πρέπει να πάρεις και εγκρίσεις απο την κοινότητα , τους περιβαλοντολόγους , κλπ έχει αρκετή γραφειοκρατία .
 Εξαιτίας αυτης της γραφειοκρατίας και του μεγάλου κόστους και της δυσκολίας δανεισμού υπήρχε και το εμπόριο αδειών , δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει ακόμα .

----------

Gaou (14-10-18)

----------


## zoran

Έστω για NetMetering έχει κανείς κάνει κάτι αντίστοιχο;

----------


## btelis

Επιλογές:
1. Φ/Β σε στέγη μέχρι 10KWp, και με πώληση 0,09€/ΚWh
2. Φ/Β netmetering μέχρι 20KWp, και με συμψηφισμό ενέργειας.
3. Φ/Β ή Α/Γ σε πάρκο, με κατοχύρωση άδειας ύστερα απο διαγωνιστική διαδικασία και με τιμή πώλησης ανάλογα με το είδος και το μέγεθος του πάρκου. Βιόμαζα & άλλες ΑΠΕ δίχως διαγωνιστική διαδικασία

----------


## zoran

Δηλαδή εάν εγώ θέλω να βάλω μια μικρή Α/Γ ή ένα μικρό Φ/Β και να παράγω ποσότητες μικρότερες από αυτές που παραθέτεις, δεν μπορεί να μπεί σε Netmetering πέραν της ΔΕΗ; Αυτές οι προδιαγραφές που αναφέρεις φαντάζομαι είναι της ΔΕΗ;

----------


## btelis

.."μέχρι" .. άρα μπορείς..
Μόνο φωτοβολταικά.
Δες στους συνδέσμους με νομοθεσία κια πληροφορίες:
https://www.irishellas.com/files/N_4416_------149_09082016.pdf 
https://www.irishellas.com/nomothesia.html 
https://www.deddie.gr/el/upiresies/f...-kai-alles-ape

----------

zoran (11-12-17)

----------


## mtzag

Μου χαρισανε ενα inverter 5kw..
Μπορω να παρω φτηνα φωτοβολταικα πανελ 5kw να τα βαλω πανω
και να το δινω στο δικτυο της δεη ωστε να μειωνω τον δικο μου λογαριασμο της δεη?

----------


## VirusX2

> Μου χαρισανε ενα inverter 5kw..
> Μπορω να παρω φτηνα φωτοβολταικα πανελ 5kw να τα βαλω πανω
> και να το δινω στο δικτυο της δεη ωστε να μειωνω τον δικο μου λογαριασμο της δεη?



Εμενα μου χαρισαν κατι φθηνα πανελ, μπορω να παρω ενα inverter και να το δινω στην ΔΕΗ; Ή να μην παρω inverter και να το κανω ανύψωση, να τους δινω HVDC??   :Tongue2:  :Lol:

----------


## Panoss

Ο ένας έχει ένα ινβέρτερ σκέτο, του είναι άχρηστο.
Ο άλλος πάνελ σκέτα, του είναι άχρηστα.
Προσφέρομαι να μου τα δώσετε να τα πάω στην ανακύκλωση, είμαι οικολόγος.
Θενκ μι λέιτερ.

----------


## VirusX2

> Ο ένας έχει ένα ινβέρτερ σκέτο, του είναι άχρηστο.
> Ο άλλος πάνελ σκέτα, του είναι άχρηστα.
> Προσφέρομαι να μου τα δώσετε να τα πάω στην ανακύκλωση, είμαι οικολόγος.
> Θενκ μι λέιτερ.



Γεια σου ρε συνονόματε..  :Tongue2:

----------


## Gaou

πανο μου θυμιζεις το ανεκδοτο στα παγκάκια με τους γερους.

- κυριε μπορειτε να μου δανεισετε τα γυαλια σας
- και τωρα που δεν διαβαζετε δεν μου δινετε και την εφημεριδα....

----------


## mikemtb

> Μου χαρισανε ενα inverter 5kw..
> Μπορω να παρω φτηνα φωτοβολταικα πανελ 5kw να τα βαλω πανω
> και να το δινω στο δικτυο της δεη ωστε να μειωνω τον δικο μου λογαριασμο της δεη?



Τεχνικά ναι μπορείς. Λιγο προσοχή στην παραγόμενη vs καταναλισκωμενη ενέργεια...

----------


## vasilllis

Αν ειναι αυτονομο το inverter μπορει?πως μπορει τεχνικα?

----------


## genesis

Γεια σου Βασίλη. Υπάρχουν inverters που μπορούν να κάνουν και τα δύο... Δηλαδή να λειτουργούν με μπαταρίες εντελώς αυτόνομα και να "δίνουν" ενέργεια προς το δίκτυο (ανάλογα με τις ρυθμίσεις που έχουν γίνει) όταν αυτό είναι διαθέσιμο.
Υποθέτω όμως ότι εδώ δεν έχουμε μία τέτοια περίπτωση.

----------

vasilllis (15-10-18)

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Το νόμιμο είναι το netmetering.
Αν έχεις μηχανικο μετρητη μπορείς να συνδέσεις τη παραγωγή σου στο πίνακα σου και να καταναλώνεις και από το ρεύμα που παράγεις Παράνομο και δεν συνηστατε. Επισεις θα δεις και το μετρητή να πηγαίνει ανάποδα και να αφαιρεί κιλοβατώρες
 Είπαμε παράνομο
Το καλύτερο είναι το netmetering που γίνεται συμφιφισμος, και δεν ανησυχείς μήπως περάσει ο καταγραφέας και δει το μετρητή να γυρίζει ανάποδα.
Θα σου στοιχήσει κανένα 1500€ παραπάνω

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Ρεύμα να το πουλας, με τέτοια χαράτσια στη εφορία μάλλον δεν
Στην αρχή ήταν πολύ καλό γιατί πληρώνονταν τη κw 25 λεπτά χωρίς εφορίες κτλ
Μετά έγινε μείωση της τιμής και μπήκαν χαράτσια
Έτσι όσοι ήταν από την αρχή κατάφεραν να κάνουν απόσβεση γρήγορα και τώρα αν και μικρη τιμή έχουν καποιο κέρδος

----------


## vasilllis

> Γεια σου Βασίλη. Υπάρχουν inverters που μπορούν να κάνουν και τα δύο... Δηλαδή να λειτουργούν με μπαταρίες εντελώς αυτόνομα και να "δίνουν" ενέργεια προς το δίκτυο (ανάλογα με τις ρυθμίσεις που έχουν γίνει) όταν αυτό είναι διαθέσιμο.
> Υποθέτω όμως ότι εδώ δεν έχουμε μία τέτοια περίπτωση.



Μορφή ερωτησης σε σχέση με το προηγούμενο ποστ που αναφερει ότι 'τεχνικά μπορεί  να συνδεθει 'ήταν με το ότι αν δεν έχουμε τις προδιαγραφές του inverter δεν θα μπορέσουμε να απαντήσουμε αν γινεται να συνδεθεί .

----------


## VirusX2

> Το νόμιμο είναι το netmetering.
> Αν έχεις μηχανικο μετρητη μπορείς να συνδέσεις τη παραγωγή σου στο πίνακα σου και να καταναλώνεις και από το ρεύμα που παράγεις Παράνομο και δεν συνηστατε. Επισεις θα δεις και το μετρητή να πηγαίνει ανάποδα και να αφαιρεί κιλοβατώρες
>  Είπαμε παράνομο
> Το καλύτερο είναι το netmetering που γίνεται συμφιφισμος, και δεν ανησυχείς μήπως περάσει ο καταγραφέας και δει το μετρητή να γυρίζει ανάποδα.
> Θα σου στοιχήσει κανένα 1500€ παραπάνω



Καλό θα ήταν χωρίς να ξέρουμε τον τύπο και τα χαρακτηριστικα του Inverter, να μην λέμε ιστορίες γιατί εάν τον inverter είναι αυτόνομο στην καλύτερη περίπτωση θα το πάρει στα χέρια, στην χειρότερη θα το μαζεύει σε κομματάκια από το μπαμ..

----------


## picdev

Υπάρχουν inverter που δίνουν όσο έχει απαιτήσεις το σπίτι από το φωτοβολταϊκό και δεν γυρνάνε πίσω το ρολόι , κάτι τέτοιο άκουσα 

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk

----------


## vasilllis

και η περισσεια ενεργεια?

----------


## mtzag

Αυτο εχω
http://romdevices.com/pdf/aparaturae...bila/ismgt.pdf
ISMGT150DEN
τι φωτοβολταικα να παρω ?

----------


## thanasisHP

αν εγκαταστησετε διασυνδεομενο ινβερτερ χωρις άδεια-ενημέρωση της δεη κινδυνεύετε να κατηγορηθείτε για ρευματοκλοπη.

----------

Gaou (16-10-18)

----------


## VirusX2

Τα μπλε σκουρο να παρεις..  :Lol:

----------

